# Which trusted site offers an 11x11?



## tociva (Jul 3, 2011)

I have all cubes from 2 to 7.

I saw on Youtube that there is a 11x11 out too. I've been waiting for V-Cube to release it seeing as my 6 and 7 are also genuine V's, but it seems like they won't be offering them anytime soon, so I will have to search for another reseller. 

Is there anyone who knows a trusted (as in; you bought one yourself on that site, and you got it) website where I can buy one?

Also; are there any other cubes between 7 and 11 that I can buy? I love collecting cubes of all sizes. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goosly (Jul 3, 2011)

The cubes with more than 7 layers are Knock-Offs. Most people won't like you buying them, and I believe this forum does not allow to discus the buying of KO puzzles.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 3, 2011)

Because the 11x11 is a KO, you wil find it hard to find information here since we don't promote them. Wait for Verdes to make them. 
Also, the same goes for 8x8,9x9 and 10x10.


----------



## yockee (Jul 3, 2011)

tociva said:


> I have all cubes from 2 to 7.
> 
> I saw on Youtube that there is a 11x11 out too. I've been waiting for V-Cube to release it seeing as my 6 and 7 are also genuine V's, but it seems like they won't be offering them anytime soon, so I will have to search for another reseller.
> 
> ...


 
There is also a 9x9 made by YJ, which is also a V KO. I personally don't care about KOs, but if the forums won't allow KO discussion, I can't help you here. Message me on you tube if you need help.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 3, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Because the 11x11 is a KO, you wil find it hard to find information here since we don't promote them. Wait for Verdes to make them.
> Also, the same goes for 8x8,9x9 and 10x10.


 
theres a nkock off 10x10?


----------



## Goosly (Jul 3, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> theres a nkock off 10x10?


 
Only 9x9 and 11x11, I believe


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 3, 2011)

that's what i tought


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 3, 2011)

They are all KOs. Hard to find. The 11x11s are actually pretty good, from what I've heard.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Because the 11x11 is a KO, you wil find it hard to find information here since we don't promote them. Wait for Verdes to make them.
> Also, the same goes for 8x8,9x9 and 10x10.



LOL, if he ever does. Might be in the next 50 years if we are lucky.


----------



## yockee (Jul 4, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> They are all KOs. Hard to find. The 11x11s are actually pretty good, from what I've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, if he ever does. Might be in the next 50 years if we are lucky.


 
Yeah, hahaha.... It seems that the way he's going to do it is, 5, 6, 7... 2, 3, 4, 6b? .... then, 8, 9, 10, ..... 11!!!! (the dots being years in between)


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 4, 2011)

I reckon he would make 11 before 10.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Why is it against the forum rules to talk about 11x11's that aren't made by verdes? These cubes aren't knock offs if verdes doesn't make any cube past 7x7. In order to be a knock off it would have to be based on another 11x11. It is true that they use a similar design, as do almost all 3x3 cubes and most other cubes in general, but there are small differences and the proportions are different from that of a v-cube. It is one thing to say that you wouldn't recommend a cube because it is cheaply made or bad for cubing , but I think it is ridiculous to not offer assistance to people who ask for help just because the cubes they want to buy are similar to other popular cubes. With that being said I will say that I have tried a few 11x11's and they are pretty good quality if you know where to get them, but they are hard to find. The one I tried was from china so I am not sure where to get one. The only website I have seen which is selling them is aliexpress.com. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Lochran (Jul 4, 2011)

pickeggs.com


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 4, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Why is it against the forum rules to talk about 11x11's that aren't made by verdes? These cubes aren't knock offs if verdes doesn't make any cube past 7x7. In order to be a knock off it would have to be based on another 11x11. It is true that they use a similar design, as do almost all 3x3 cubes and most other cubes in general, but there are small differences and the proportions are different from that of a v-cube. It is one thing to say that you wouldn't recommend a cube because it is cheaply made or bad for cubing , but I think it is ridiculous to not offer assistance to people who ask for help just because the cubes they want to buy are similar to other popular cubes. With that being said I will say that I have tried a few 11x11's and they are pretty good quality if you know where to get them, but they are hard to find. The one I tried was from china so I am not sure where to get one. The only website I have seen which is selling them is aliexpress.com. Hope this helps you out.


 
Verdes has a patent for his designs from 2x2->11x11 so any cubes of those sizes made with those designs are KO's


----------



## Godmil (Jul 4, 2011)

Lochran, did you read post #2? (or the forum rules for that matter)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goosly said:


> The cubes with more than 7 layers are Knock-Offs.


Not all. Oskar's 17x17 isn't.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

True. Man I wanna try solve 17x17 :3


----------



## Godmil (Jul 4, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Not all. Oskar's 17x17 isn't.


 
Yeah, the V-Cube patent only applies to cubes up to 11x11x11. Verdes thought that anything bigger wouldn't be viable for speedcubing.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> True. Man I wanna try solve 17x17 :3


 
Have you seen the YouTube vids of him with his 17x17x17? 
It takes him longer to realign the layers between turns than it takes some people to solve a 3x3x3.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2011)

Goosly said:


> The cubes with more than 7 layers are Knock-Offs.


 
Aside from the 17x17x17, Tony Fisher's 11x11x11 is a legal version, and Leslie Le's 12x12x12 is not a knockoff.


----------



## izovire (Jul 4, 2011)

Besides it being a KO it is rather expensive and the stickers are reflective. Why spend $100+ on a puzzle that you will only play with a few times? Unless you are a collector...


----------



## Keegan (Jul 4, 2011)

izovire said:


> Besides it being a KO it is rather expensive and the stickers are reflective. Why spend $100+ on a puzzle that you will only play with a few times? Unless you are a collector...


 
True, but cubesmith offers nice sticker sets for them. Although it would be a horrible job peeling off and applying that many stickers....


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

i wouldnt buy one but if i got the chance to solve anything bigger than 7x7 i would i will probably buy 8x8 and 9x9 if/when they come out from vcubes


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jul 4, 2011)

It does not have to be that only Verdes can make big cubes based on their patent. They may choose to licence to other manufacturers.
I believe that Verdes claimed that the GuHong infringed on the patent. Therefore GuHongs are knock-offs. Some private agreement was reached. Did DaYan agree to licence the technology/pay royalties? 
Patent disputes are resolved in court. Until such times that a product is proven to be knock-off (in court) then it is not. Defending patents is a very expensive business. Can Verdes afford to defend?


----------

